# Platform Pedals suggestions



## JimmyNeutron10101 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi,
I was looking for a set of platform pedals for a FS mountain bike that I intend to buy for the wife (hopefully within two-three DRY weekends) and need some idea on some platform pedals. Clipless pedals are out of the question since we don't have the proper shoe for clipless pedals and we wear regular tennis/running shoes only.

I read some reviews on the Point One Racing Podium pedals and they were great pedals. Just trying to justify if it's really worth $169.

If the price of these Podium pedals where less than $100, I wouldn't mind picking two sets; one for the wife and one for myself.

Any other platform pedals that is high on the list as far as quality? I'm not concern about the weight of the pedals so long as they don't weigh a few lbs. 

Thanks!


----------



## sluggo69 (Sep 14, 2009)

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail.htm?stylepkey=11562

id get some 5.10's to ride in also.:thumbsup:

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/19...s/Mountain/Five-Ten-Low-Impact-2-Sam-Hill.htm


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

I recently got the Sun Ringle zuzu pedal. FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

TruvAtiv Holzfeller or Azonic Pookies are the best I have used in recent days, I think they are superb..get thee some 5-10 shoes although not critical they are beneficial as they will help you have kung-fu traction on the pedals.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

jimmyneutron, not sure how you missed this: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=607155


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

Blackspire Sub4's great pedals good price.


----------



## Itchiee (Sep 17, 2010)

Wellgo MG1

Lite, strong and cheap all in one!


----------



## Mr.G (Aug 14, 2007)

I recently picked up a set of Wellgo B67. I found them to have some nice features (sealed bearings, CNC'd body, decent weight) and be easy on the wallet. Pricepoint has them for around $40. The threaded/hollow pins are grippy but will also take some nice samples of skin/bone if you aren't protected in a crash.


----------



## JimmyNeutron10101 (Jan 3, 2011)

illnacord said:


> jimmyneutron, not sure how you missed this: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=607155


THANK YOU!!! I must've confused the word profile(as in Profile 1) for platform and didn't see this.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

JimmyNeutron10101 said:


> THANK YOU!!! I must've confused the word profile(as in Profile 1) for platform and didn't see this.


The shootout did not include a major player- Straitlines. Best platform pedals IMHO.


----------



## lumber825 (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a pair of Crank Brother 50/50 which I like a lot. Adjustable and replaceable pins and if your wife likes a little Bling they have different color inserts including I think Pink.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Wellgo MG-1 are THE value for a light platforms.

What FS bike are you buying your wife?


----------



## JimmyNeutron10101 (Jan 3, 2011)

Was going to be the Fuel EX8 for Women, but she didn't like the paint job on the bike base on the pictures she saw. Looks is more important then components apparently. 

Oh well...we'll she if she changes her mind once she sees the color in person vs on the LCD screen.


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

+1 on that. I love the two pairs I have on my different bikes.

Ryan



bad mechanic said:


> Wellgo MG-1 are THE value for a light platforms.


----------



## Darkstar187 (Sep 6, 2010)

+1 for straitline platforms they are pretty damn nice!


----------



## Slurry (Dec 23, 2008)

VP-59 Pedals. 390 grams. $85 MSRP. Perfect with 5.10 freeriders. 11mm thick iirc


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

Straitlines on my FS and TruAtiv Holzfeller on my SS. Both are great pedals in that they're pretty light, nice and grippy, little slip regardless of whatever shoes I'm wearing and even in the rare instance that they do and I actually whack a shin like a noob - very little cheesegrating.

Downside is that they're a little pricey - if that's an issue go with the Wellgos like others have said. That's a perfectly good pedal too.

In any case, don't worry about not riding SPD, its not for everyone and its not even really necessary if you've got decent platforms and shoes. I finally learned clipless last summer, did the stupid falls thing, and began enjoying the extra power on open XC rides. However, I never liked clipless as much as good platforms in the tech and stick with the flats for that stuff.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Didn't read throu the hole thread and don't know if it's been mentioned but wellgo mg1 is a great sized, well priced, durable, and would be my choice for platform pedal.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Suprised nobody mentioned the Kona wah wah pedals. I am very pleased with those , although I need a better shoe;s 

Dont mean to hyjack this thread but isnt the shoes what matter to "stick like glue" if so whats a sweet shoe to get ?


----------



## mickeydesadist (Oct 15, 2007)

Shimano DX


----------



## ep1nephr1ne (Jan 25, 2009)

they are old but i love my specialized low pro mag 2's have taken a beaten. the studs are not replaceable but at the same time they wont leave your legs bleeding while still providing good grip


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

C.M.S said:


> Suprised nobody mentioned the Kona wah wah pedals. I am very pleased with those , although I need a better shoe;s
> 
> Dont mean to hyjack this thread but isnt the shoes what matter to "stick like glue" if so whats a sweet shoe to get ?


The Wah Wah's are very nice as well. I'm not too big of a fan on the Wellgo mags since a few people have "exploded" them on impact.


----------



## dunerinaz (Mar 5, 2009)

I have the HT's that are a clone of Deity Decoys, as well as others, and they've been great. I think I paid around $40 for them and they've been fine. I'm heavy at around 235 lbs and I've hit them on rocks hard many times without issue.


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

I really like my Kona Jackshit Primos. Those with my DC skate shoes and my feet never fall off.


----------



## PnkCrnk (Nov 25, 2010)

Slurry said:


> VP-59 Pedals. 390 grams. $85 MSRP. Perfect with 5.10 freeriders. 11mm thick iirc


I got a brand new pair of these ones, in black color, waiting to unite with my Trance X3 when it arrives.


----------



## Skeptastic (Mar 31, 2012)

How were the VP-59 pedals? They only have 5 pins per side, so I'm wondering how that worked out on the trail. Think I'm gonna get some. They're the only pedals at 11mm at this low of a price, and they use the hex pins.If only I could find black ones for the same low price. Looks like they've been discontinued. Probably grab some red ones, as long as folks who've ridden them had no complaints.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

These are under $20 delivered, but are good basic platforms with very good grip:
Diamondback Sound Pedal


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

I grabbed these for $35 shipped, silver or black

Black Label Alloy Gas Pedals - www.summitbicycles.com


----------



## dharel1705 (May 21, 2012)

Azonic 420 Flats are really nice. Love mine.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

ProjectDan35 said:


> I recently got the Sun Ringle zuzu pedal. FANTASTIC!!!!


My LBS is trying to get me to buy them instead of Wellgo MG-1's. Do you remember how much they were?


----------



## carlosmontiel (Feb 13, 2011)

http://www.deitycomponents.com/compound_pedals.htm

Deity compound light, cheap, strong


----------



## Warshade (Jun 19, 2006)

anthonylokrn said:


> The shootout did not include a major player- *Straitlines*. Best platform pedals IMHO.





Darkstar187 said:


> +1 for *straitline* platforms they are pretty damn nice!





roxnroots said:


> *Straitlines* on my FS and TruAtiv Holzfeller on my SS. Both are great pedals in that they're pretty light, nice and grippy, little slip regardless of whatever shoes I'm wearing and even in the rare instance that they do and I actually whack a shin like a noob - very little cheesegrating.


I've used a bunch of different pedals but I'd have to say that the *Straightlines* are my favorite as well.


----------



## Sancho815 (Apr 8, 2011)

I use Fyxation Gates pedals there plastic and cheap i absolutely love them. and for 20 bucks you cant beat the price


----------



## Camaleon (May 10, 2006)

slurry said:


> vp-59 pedals. 390 grams. $85 msrp. Perfect with 5.10 freeriders. 11mm thick iirc


+1!


----------



## Rock48nj (Jul 5, 2012)

I picked up a pair of Welgo B103s for pretty cheap and I have to say even just rocking my vans (5.10s are one of my next purchases) its a night and day difference between the plastic stock pedals. At some point I may try clipless but grew up on bmx so feel comfortable with the platforms.


----------



## DustyChap (Oct 14, 2010)

Heretic Skeptic said:


> How were the VP-59 pedals? They only have 5 pins per side, so I'm wondering how that worked out on the trail. Think I'm gonna get some. They're the only pedals at 11mm at this low of a price, and they use the hex pins.If only I could find black ones for the same low price. Looks like they've been discontinued. Probably grab some red ones, as long as folks who've ridden them had no complaints.


I've got a set of the VP-001's and really like them. They've taken a lot of abuse and are still super smooth. They've got more pins as well.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

DustyChap said:


> I've got a set of the VP-001's and really like them. They've taken a lot of abuse and are still super smooth. They've got more pins as well.


VP-001 is not good for rocks or any time you hit it by the end , because it deforms and bents terribly , i got them bent one to **** on the 1st ride.

check out this thread VP-001 pedal review and unexpected customer service

i contacted VP component USA, they DO NOT replace them , like what they did to the person in the thread, stay away from VP001. i really question if they warranty their stuff at all.

ive had a lot of platform pedals maybe 20 different kinds since i import and sell bike parts, please check out these pedals i sell now. i got them last weekend, ive sold about 10 sets locally and on pink bike so far, gotten pretty good feedbacks from buyers.

these are truely all you can ask for from a set of pedals, large low pro, 6 sealed bearings, 330-360 grams a pair. CNC machined body, traction pins, under $70 bucks

Cycletrack CK028 light DH platform pedals. 6 bearings !!!! | eBay

CYCLETRACK CK008 XC Trail platform pedals 6 sealed bearings, traction pins | eBay

CYCLETRACK CK068 large lowpro Downhill platform pedals 330g, 6 sealed bearings | eBay


----------



## ra-man44 (Jul 4, 2012)

The Cycletrack pedals look pretty good. But the pins look to be very low height or is that just the pictures? BTW, I really like the low weight on these!


----------



## Dirtydogg (Aug 11, 2012)

bad mechanic said:


> Wellgo MG-1 are THE value for a light platforms.
> 
> What FS bike are you buying your wife?


Yup. It's what I bought after looking into the Kona Wah Wah's, and the Nano HT's.
I paid $45 shipped for my MG1's. They have I believe 9 replacable spikes per side and they grip very well. They are not contoured platforms like many other that rocke your fott with little traction.
Just be prepared to eat a little skin if the pedal comes back around. I got the front and backside of my leg in one shot because I missed a catwalk after hopping over a stone ledge.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

ra-man44 said:


> The Cycletrack pedals look pretty good. But the pins look to be very low height or is that just the pictures? BTW, I really like the low weight on these!


the pins are standard height like other pedals, grip/traction is pretty good from the feedback of my buyers. im still rushing to put my bike together, will be using the cycle track 028 pedals.

here is a pic of how tall the pins are


----------



## ra-man44 (Jul 4, 2012)

akacoke, thanks for the picture, you're right, the pins look fine from this angle. Very nice pedals.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

ra-man44 said:


> akacoke, thanks for the picture, you're right, the pins look fine from this angle. Very nice pedals.


thanks, hit me up if you're interested. :thumbsup:


----------



## Marvielous (Aug 13, 2012)

i'm hunting for the best platforms i can find too. i'm not worried about price. just strength and weight. i've been scanning around here a lot.


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

Itchiee said:


> Wellgo MG1
> 
> Lite, strong and cheap all in one!


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## nver enf (Aug 20, 2012)

akacoke said:


> ive had a lot of platform pedals maybe 20 different kinds since i import and sell bike parts, please check out these pedals i sell now. i got them last weekend, ive sold about 10 sets locally and on pink bike so far, gotten pretty good feedbacks from buyers.
> 
> these are truely all you can ask for from a set of pedals, large low pro, 6 sealed bearings, 330-360 grams a pair. CNC machined body, traction pins, under $70 bucks


Just ordered a set of the 028s from you this morning! Exactly what i've been looking for at a great price! I can't wait to try them out. Hopefully this weekend! Thanks!


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

nver enf said:


> Just ordered a set of the 028s from you this morning! Exactly what i've been looking for at a great price! I can't wait to try them out. Hopefully this weekend! Thanks!


thanks a lot for the business, its been dropped off in the afternoon, you should get them by friday.

let me know your thoughts about them. personally id like to have 2 more pins at where the axle/thread is, so i will probably drill and tap another 2 set screws on there when i have time, school is getting so busy for me.


----------



## somexiridemybike (Jul 25, 2006)

The DMR v12s and the MG-1s are roughly the same price. Anyone try both or can anyone comment on which is better?


----------



## Barheet (Jul 13, 2012)

I've got DMR V-8's on my Guardian. My only minor complaint is they are pretty thick and I get pedal strikes. That said, they hold up well to getting bashed on rocks and my feet have never slipped off. (Wearing 5.10's)


----------



## cannonman0811 (Aug 15, 2012)

Side note, Im looking to "step my game up" to ride tougher trails, 90% of the time I ride a relatively easy beginner trail, but there's one hill I cant get up. Guy told me clipless pedals help you get up and over stuff. I have done a little research and saw there's a Shimano pedal that has a clip on one side, and regular platform on the other. Good buy? I want to be able to ride some tougher stuff, but $$ will prevent me from getting compatible shoes AND pedals at the same time. Also I don't want to have to put on special shoes if Im just going to ride up to the liquor store or something. Is going with a dual purpose pedal a waste of time and $? Am I barking up the wrong tree to want my bike set up to do casual rides/commuting as well as pushing it to the next level?


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

somexiridemybike said:


> The DMR v12s and the MG-1s are roughly the same price. Anyone try both or can anyone comment on which is better?





Barheet said:


> I've got DMR V-8's on my Guardian. My only minor complaint is they are pretty thick and I get pedal strikes. That said, they hold up well to getting bashed on rocks and my feet have never slipped off. (Wearing 5.10's)


it cant go wrong with either of them, one draw back on those pedals are the thickness , another thing that keep in mind is MG1 is magnesium , its actually softer than aluminum , if you smash them a lot , aluminum pedals might be a better choice for a long run, either way, in the 40 dollar range, you wont be able to have everything in one package.

for about 10 dollars more, i would look at wellgo B103, these are larger than MG1 if i recall correctly, 12 pins each side, only 374g much slicker design and it holds up very good, if you looking to get a lil bling,the tubro B180 im selling is a rebrand of wellgo B103, exactly the same as B103, 374g too, they come in different color. black is out of stock.


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

akacoke said:


> VP-001 is not good for rocks or any time you hit it by the end , because it deforms and bents terribly , i got them bent one to **** on the 1st ride.
> 
> check out this thread VP-001 pedal review and unexpected customer service
> 
> ...


akacoke, do they come with the wrench to replace the pins?? also what kind of replacement pins do you use? I was looking for something with a little more sharpness so looking at the prerunner spikes or the spank pins.

also how good is the seal, i do a lot of muddy wet conditions, do you have replacement parts and do you include instructions to service??


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

trdspectacoma said:


> akacoke, do they come with the wrench to replace the pins?? also what kind of replacement pins do you use? I was looking for something with a little more sharpness so looking at the prerunner spikes or the spank pins.
> 
> also how good is the seal, i do a lot of muddy wet conditions, do you have replacement parts and do you include instructions to service??


the pins on the pedals are alloy, pretty soft material , i dont believe those kinda pins can be unscrewed , because they are lockited on there , once you try to unscrew them , it will snap right off, the proper way replace those kind of pins are to drill it with a 4mm bit, then chase the threads, reinstall new pins. this method doesnt just apply to these particular pedals, its for all the pedals with soft alloy pins.

as far as wrench goes, you can use any socket/wrench, unfortunately additional replacement pins are not included. personally ive only used stainless steel set screws for replacement pins on any of the pedals ive had, because they are very inexpensive , strong , sharper and rust proof. spank pedal pins and prerunner spikes wont work with these pedals because there pin is installed from back side of the surface. their pedals are made with 2 sides that are offset from each. so you have access. i can ensure you set crews with regular blue locktie will work just as good.

the seals on there is good IMO, ive never had any 3/4 bearing pedals prior to these. so i cant compare

the the axle, there is a oring that is greased good which sits are the slot on the pedal body, so it doesnt move around , the pedal spins smooth and have a bit of drag to prevent unexpected pedal spins when you do tricks. the Oring does keep some of the dirt and water out, its just like the seal for the DU bearing pedals, then there are 2 double sealed bearings at one end and 1 seal bearing at the other end. the whole pedal comes apart in less then 1 minutes, id expect the bearings to last awhile with general cleaning and maintenance


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

trdspectacoma said:


> Thanks for the info.


dont mention it, any time


----------



## armoredsaint (Aug 8, 2012)

akacoke said:


> dont mention it, any time


nice - PMed you


----------



## nver enf (Aug 20, 2012)

akacoke said:


> thanks a lot for the business, its been dropped off in the afternoon, you should get them by friday.
> 
> let me know your thoughts about them. personally id like to have 2 more pins at where the axle/thread is, so i will probably drill and tap another 2 set screws on there when i have time, school is getting so busy for me.


Wow! Can you say fast shipping! Ordered on Monday and arrived on Wednesday. CA to VA! I slapped them on and went for a short dry ride last night and I am already in love. I tend to ride with a wider stance(feet on the outside of the pedals). So, I don't feel the need for the extra screws. I can't wait to see how they perform after a few creek crossings! I don't think it's going to be a issue considering how well they grip on dry. Thanks again! Highly recommend for the money!


----------



## chevygonemad (Dec 28, 2010)

I second the Sun Ringle Zuzu pedals They have two sealed bearings, which is hard to find in a cheaper pedal. I've ridden with them for a year and a half. I recently had a small issue with mine, but after talking to customer support, they offered to send me another pair free of charge! Awesome pedal and awesome customer service if there are any problems. Go get them!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2012)

i have crank bros candy


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

nver enf said:


> Wow! Can you say fast shipping! Ordered on Monday and arrived on Wednesday. CA to VA! I slapped them on and went for a short dry ride last night and I am already in love. I tend to ride with a wider stance(feet on the outside of the pedals). So, I don't feel the need for the extra screws. I can't wait to see how they perform after a few creek crossings! I don't think it's going to be a issue considering how well they grip on dry. Thanks again! Highly recommend for the money!


im glad you like them, thanks for the short review so more people would know the value in these pedals. In my opinion , if you like them you are really just done upgrading , wont get much better for 4 bearing pedals. i think right now most the pedals/ MTB parts are very very overpriced when i set up my own brand and start manufacturing, people should see some quality stuffs at very competitive price

the grip on these are pretty good dry/wet . for wet condition depends on the type of shoes you wear. later down the road when the pins are worn, you can always replace the pins with set screws or other type of pins for better traction


----------

